# Albox / Arboleas



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all
Can anyone recommend a lawyer (arboleas) for a purchase of a property in this area. The lawyer (arboleas) need not be in the area but willing to travel. 
Thank you for any help. 
Moyra


----------

